# Demande d'aide pour retrouver données perdues après maj ipad



## grün (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, je sollicite votre aide pour le problème suivant : j'ai la première version de l'ipad et j'ai voulu passer à la version 5. Pour cela, j'ai fait la mise à jour depuis mon macbook air en prenant soin de sauvegarder mon ipad sur mon ordi. Or, la mise à jour a effacé toutes mes données (des applis notamment). J'ai donc tenté de restaurer, en vain... je me retrouve donc avec un ipad sans les applis que j'ai achetées. D'autre part, je viens de me rendre compte que cette sauvegarde m'avait pris au moins une trentaine de GO sur le ssd de mon mba... comment puis-je faire pour les retrouver ? Quelqu'un peut-il me suggérer une solution ? Merci pour votre coup de main...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------

Re, problème résolu en allant récupérer mes applis (et leurs contenus) dans la section achats...


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

merci qui


----------

